# Yay! found some Amish milk just down the road



## spiritbear (Jan 6, 2016)

We don't have a milk cow yet so we are still buying fresh milk. Since we've moved we have still been driving an hour to our old milk guy. Went to talk to one of my Amish neighbors today's that has quite a few jerseys and I can get it from him for $2.50 a gallon. I don't think that's too bad at all. It will definitely do until we get our own.


----------



## Maggie (May 12, 2002)

Wonderful! Wish I had a source of raw milk...


----------

